# LED fad



## tt32dsg (Aug 14, 2008)

What happened with all of those cool LED projects that were happening out there? I put mine in as a temporary fix until someone produced a good set of sharp looking LED headlight mods. I am willing to drop a few C notes on a well produced set that look factory. 
I did notice that Porsche has even fallen for the LED fad. What do those guys know about style?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: LED fad (tt32dsg)*

Never, ever, EVER depend on what someone on an internet board is "going to do." Almost everything people mention is only for themself or just never gets done


----------



## joes280 (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: LED fad (tt32dsg)*

lltek has some headlight replacements with the LED strip built in....for what its worth...they probably will cost a couple bones tho.... http://lltek.com/PRS_bin/prs_1...s.htm


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: LED fad (joes280)*

I always say, if u want something done right, you've got to do it yourself... But if you want a set of real led strips, i can do it for ya...wont be cheap. My set up cost me a couple hundred. but these are real DRL LED. I have no good pics cause they're so bright, my camera's cannot take direct straight on pics....
off








On from the side ...








Far away front - 








Even further away....you can still see 'em


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

The LL Tek ones look promising since they are e-code HID, an upgrade I'd love to do anyway.l The real issue is that aftermarket headlight set ups dont always have the best projectors, so the beam might be worse then stock....although our OEM HID projectors aren't that great...
Sean


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: LED fad (Krissrock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krissrock* »_ 

i like your tow hook mod. that would have come in handy last week when i joined the flatbed club....


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: LED fad (Krissrock)*

Nicest L.E.Ds on a TT I've seen anywhere, awesome work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (EuroStyle)*

i have yet to see a pic of them for the TT though...


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

The LL Tek site says older Audi models including TT, so I shot them an e-mail....I'll update if they respond....

Sean


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: (EuroStyle)*

Looks promising... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hope the price tag and quality are inline.


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (ILLA NOIZ)*

there's a cat in the UK that's doing a nice setup but I think with the exchange rate it was pretty costly... but looked really nice.
I forget his SN.


----------



## joes280 (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: (exboy99)*

Damn that blue M3 is Fookin nasty.....u got any more pics....


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

not of that M3. I know i have more pics of the DRL's, but i gotta look for 'em. They cost me over $500 when I did them. And it would prob be about that for anyone that wants 'em too. But if you see 'em in person, you'll understand. They function as DRL and TurnSignals so your fog lights still work as foglights. I think i'll try to get a vid for ppl.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

I'm even willing to paint and remove reflectors if wanted...but of course, that's more $


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (Krissrock)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vz4T3uoF_5s


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

i'd be all about it. where do u live tho. i don't think i'd want to send my lights tro the mail i see PA but how far from middletown ny. and about the fog blinkers can the fogs stay on when your not turning? i am pretty sure all u'd need is a relay??


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (bvgoosedd)*

ok, the way I have mine wired is that the LED's are on anytime the ignition is on. Therefore, they are on anytime the car is on. The fogs and headL's still function as normal. 
These lights also blink with the turnsignals, BUT not with the alarm. 
They blink with the hazards though. 
The only thing you may not like is that u can't just turn on the parking lights with the ignition off. So you couldn't not have the key in, and have the lights on. 
they are wired to the ignition so the ignition must be on. Car doesnt' have to be started though
basically, as soon as u turn the ignition on or start the car, the LED's are on, and all the interior lights are on. 
Having the interior lights on all the time kinda bugged me at first, but now i don't even pay attention to it. 
But so far this is the only way I could figure out to them to be on all the time, and safely not have multiple electrical currents feeding them. I'm no electrician, so I played it safe with one electrical source. 
I'm not sure if I'm making sense. Long story short, No key = no parking lights, but everything else works as before. ignition on = parking lights (DRL) and interior lights on, and everything else works as before

and now that you've got that BIG TURBO ( ya basta'd !







) you need something to make the car really stand out. 
i live round Philly. I would hope u have another vehicle to ride while you'll have no headlights in the TT. if you're serious, I'll try to get an actual price for you. 


_Modified by Krissrock at 7:35 AM 6/25/2009_


----------



## kenghh (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: LED fad (tt32dsg)*

Another version:
































Freshly done...ignore the full trash can please.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: LED fad (kenghh)*

now those are good-looking LEDs...did you buy those or DIY? Any DIY/pre-install pics?


----------



## kenghh (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: LED fad (l88m22vette)*

Thanks. Those are DIY. I don't have a write-up though. Got everything from Oznium.com. They carry a wide selection of leds and led strips. The ones on my car are the ribbon leds.


----------



## cruzad3r (Jan 24, 2007)

ken how much did you use? in term of length per headlight. also do you have a switch to operate these things independently or you're hacking them together with the car light switch?


----------



## kenghh (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (cruzad3r)*

about a foot and a half per each headlight. You need to trim it a bit when actually fitting it into the head light. They are wired to the instrument light so when I switch the light to the first position the taillights, instrument light and the leds light up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (kenghh)*

Did the ribbon simply stick to the inserts, or did you have to drill or cut a channel? I might go for them when I do my headlights...


----------



## JimJames (Aug 23, 2005)

Has anyone seen the LL-tek units yet? i can't find pics on their site.


----------



## GTi 1.8T (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: (kenghh)*

What ribbon color did you use?


----------



## tt32dsg (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: (kenghh)*

Those look very good. If you get a chance to do a detailed write up, some of us would really be interested. thx


----------



## DuBSPEED22 (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: (tt32dsg)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Sweet dude. You did a great job. Im doing my lights soon. Would love something like that


----------



## GTi 1.8T (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: (tt32dsg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tt32dsg* »_Those look very good. If you get a chance to do a detailed write up, some of us would really be interested. thx

X2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kenghh (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

Thanks guys for the requests. Since I didn't document how I did it the first time and I am not planning on taking the headlights apart and redoing it again, I will write down detailed description on the process and hope it helps.
material: Ribbon led strips (~3 feet long for both leds). Original color, no PDMS covering. electrical wires, soldering iron, tools and some stuff of electrical connections.
Procedure: (some stuff may be pretty comment and most people may know it already, but I am still going to write it down.)
1. Jack up the car, take the front bumper off, take the headlights off.
2. heat the oven to 170F and put headlights in there to bake for ~15 minute to soften the glue that holds the headlights together.
3. Remove headlight from oven, remove 4 clips (two on top, two on bottom) and pull the lens and the insert apart.
4. Cut the ribbon leds to desire length (I use roughly 1.5' per headlight)
5. Use the baking tape on the led strips and stick it to the headlight. This step is a little tricky since the led strips can bend easily in the in-and out-of-plane direction (when you put it down flat) but not in the in-plane direction. So when trying to follow the contour of the headlight you really have to pull and stretch it.
6. put down some epoxy glue along the side of the led strip to strengthen it. And let it sit and allow the glue to harden
7. drill a small hole on the insert where the led strip ends to allow wiring to go through the insert. (I did it on the side hear the top of the headlight since the eyelids hides it)
8. put small pieces of masking taps on the leds chips and paint the leds strip with the insert your desired color. (the masking taps are pretty small I used about 3mmx3mm pieces.)
9. After the paint is dry, assemble everything and wire the leds to your desire source.
10 Put everything back together.
Just to give you an idea, I went through a few revisions before coming to this version described above. I spent and 10 hours for the above version to get everything fit right.
Cheers! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by kenghh at 6:47 AM 6-27-2009_


----------



## DuBSPEED22 (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: (kenghh)*

Awesome thanks Ken. I really would like to do this. You did a great job. The part where I was a little confused was painting the insert and the LED strip?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (DuBSPEED22)*

Yea, can you explain step 8 a little more? Also, you simply wire them in, without a fuse or anything?


----------



## tt32dsg (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: (DuBSPEED22)*

I think he is masking off the LED elements, and painting over the exposed ribbon circuit cable and headlight at the same time. Thanks for the write up.


----------



## DuBSPEED22 (Mar 12, 2007)

yea okay got it.. Ken are those the white or blue LEDs? and how did you bend the strip upward like that? did you cut little tabs to bend it or is it flexable enough to bend upward like that?
Thanks!



_Modified by DuBSPEED22 at 1:31 PM 6-27-2009_


----------



## GTi 1.8T (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: (DuBSPEED22)*

Nice... Can you at least take a very close pics of the LED? 
Thanks!


----------



## kenghh (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (tt32dsg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tt32dsg* »_I think he is masking off the LED elements, and painting over the exposed ribbon circuit cable and headlight at the same time. Thanks for the write up.

Yup. That's exactly what I meant. Thanks!


----------



## tt32dsg (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: (kenghh)*

Hey kenghh,
That looks like your TT in the HPA video clip. I am thinking of the upgrade. No problems, all positive? thx,


----------



## kenghh (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (tt32dsg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tt32dsg* »_Hey kenghh,
That looks like your TT in the HPA video clip. I am thinking of the upgrade. No problems, all positive? thx, 

yup that's me. You talking about the DSG upgrade or the twin turbo upgrade? Both are holding up pretty good. Have had them for a year now with no problems at all.


----------



## tt32dsg (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: (kenghh)*

I'm just going to do the dsg flash. Don't need a supercar. Just want the shift pattern for D to fall somewhere in the middle of current D/S. Launch control would, of course, be some tasty gravy.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (tt32dsg)*

look what i found on an S2k...


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: (ILLA NOIZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ILLA NOIZ* »_Looks promising... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hope the price tag and quality are inline.

never mind... $699


----------



## tt32dsg (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: (Krissrock)*

S2k looks more like, "mood" lighting rather than DRL.


----------



## tt32dsg (Aug 14, 2008)

*LED*

FYI, I also gave myself the DRL discount on my insurance.


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

*Re: (ILLA NOIZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ILLA NOIZ* »_
never mind... $699 


I am curious if they sell them without the HID parts....we have them in our cars, an would only need the housings and then to swap over our bulb and ballasts. Of course, this should also bring the price down....

Sean


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: (EuroStyle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroStyle* »_

I am curious if they sell them without the HID parts....we have them in our cars, an would only need the housings and then to swap over our bulb and ballasts. Of course, this should also bring the price down....

Sean

agreed... Let's hope so. I want to see a pic already to see if I even like the design


----------

